# Awesome introduction to the Ring.................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The more I learn about this work the more amazed I am with it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I just might watch that. Thanks!

You should also post it in the recent thread on documentaries (I can't remember what it's called).


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> I just might watch that. Thanks!
> 
> You should also post it in the recent thread on documentaries (I can't remember what it's called).


It's worth watching.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Ever wonder why Wotan has one eye?
Find out here.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Good for anyone who's curious about the leitmotifs.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Many thanks.


This is like a visual version of the Deryk Cooke guide, and just as intense. Willl watch again before I next seeThe Ring.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Ever wonder why Wotan has one eye?
> Find out here.


In the original myth he sacrificed the other eye in exchange for a drink from the well of wisdom, but in the opera it is a bit more prosaic - he gave it in exchange for Fricka.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

I usually use Anna Russell's Ring routine to get my friends interested, but I'll start recommending this too. The above video is a lot more informative.


----------

